# Ocean City, MD/BB ride this Saturday 0700



## dolifewell (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be at the beach this weekend, looking to keep the sand in it's place and me in mine (on the saddle). Wouldn't mind finding a few new friends to do a fast loop or two Sat/Sun.
I plan to ride starting 09/15 at the stage on the boardwalk in Bethany Beach at 0700 and heading down to O. City and to Assateague and turning around at the bridge/returning. Avg 18+? (it's flat). Same time/place on Sunday and headed north for a 2 hour loop.
-ciao


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, how'd it go? I would imagine that, even in the "off-season" riding the length of Ocean City would pretty much suck!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I agree. You gotta go north first on that ride, otherwise you will sit at redlights for 45 minutes to go all the way through OC and back again.


----------



## dolifewell (Oct 20, 2006)

*blew*

3 years ago it was a great ride. It was July, I left at 0600 and there was no traffic. 
This year it rained in the AM and that screwed up the plan big time because once things dried off it was 11:00AM during "bike week" with hordes of hung-over, spandex-hating fat boys going full-throttle just to stop at the next of 40 lights. NOISY.
So after a full 45 minutes of that crap (compare to hitting the lights with no traffic 3 years ago) then it was time for some peace and quiet, except there were bikes EVERYWHERE. 
Return trip was 1.5 hours of 20mph wind in the face and, again, the bikes.
Ok, so Sunday I wised up and had a sweet ride out 26 (just follow it until it turns just west of millville, stays 26 (the sign on the right says to "Laurel" among other things). That's a nice 15 minute section with wide/smooth/shouldered roads and leads to 113 which isn't bad. Next year, definitely west. I've done north to Lewes/Cape Henelopen and that was so, so (I'd seen a Ferry Brochure "free bikes" - no such case, it's $20 and you need a driver's license (I guess they think you can pack enough explosive in a tube-set to sink the ferry). All-in-all got 8.5 hours for the weekend and had a good time with fam.
ciao


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

Personally, I prefer doing loops from Fenwick (Rte 54) to Dewey or Rehoboth. The house I stay in is in South Bethany, so heading down to Fenwick, then North, then South back to Bethany is around 35 miles or so. Never went out 26 (altho I've done some riding on the back roads between Bethany and Fenwick). The few times I've headed into OC, even without theavy traffic, I just hated the stoplights every block or two (not to mention sharing the bus lane).


----------

